# Radon = Cube?



## James_Blond (17. Oktober 2013)

Habe von einem Freund sein neues Radon Fahrrad bewundert. Dabei ist mir auf dem Karton des Radon Fahrrades folgendes Adressetikett aufgefallen:

Absender: Pending System GmbH, Ludwig-Hüttner-Str. 5-7, 95679 Waldershof.
Empfänger: H & S Bike Discount GmbH, Wernher-von-Braun-Str. 15, 53501 Grafschaft.

Also, es schaut so aus, als ob die Radon Bikes von dieser Adresse an das Auslieferungslager von Radon (Bike-Discount) gesendet werden und von dort an den Endkunden.

Schaut man was es unter der Adresse Ludwig-Hüttner-Str. 5-7 in Google zu finden gibt, bekommt sofort die Cube Website präsentiert. Und auf der Cube Website, in deren Impressum ist dies auch genau diese Adresse.

Also ist ein Radon Bike nichts anderes als ein Cube Bike???


----------



## BETONHASE-14 (17. Oktober 2013)

Soweit ich informiert bin haben H&S Bike-Discount und Cube (Pending) ein relativ weit gefächertes Geschäftsverhältnis.

Bike-Discount ist zugleich deutschlandweit der größte Cube-Abnehmer.

Pending bietet wohl seine Bandmontagekapazität auch an Zweithersteller an, deswegen die gleiche Absenderadresse.

Radon und Cube Rahmen unterscheiden sich schon recht deutlich, Cube hat i.d.Regel ganz andere Rahmenhöhen und Geometrien als Radon.

Beispiel 29er, Cube hat ungerade Zollgrößen, Radon gerade.
Beispiel Trekking, Cube hat 50,54, usw., Radon 48, 52 usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## James_Blond (17. Oktober 2013)

BETONHASE-14 schrieb:


> Pending bietet wohl seine Bandmontagekapazität auch an Zweithersteller an, deswegen die gleiche Absenderadresse.



Ich will ja hier keine unrichtigen Mutmaßungen anstellen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass so ein Bike jemals ein deutsches Montageband gesehen hat. Habe mir unlängst bei einem Händler ein paar noch originalverpackte Kartons angesehen (aber nicht von Radon oder Cube) und das stand schon außen auf dem Karton mehrmals Taiwan. Meine Vermutung liegt also darin, dass diese Bikes schon fix und fertig im Karton aus Taiwan im Container kommen.


----------



## Rubik (17. Oktober 2013)

James_Blond schrieb:


> Absender: Pending System GmbH, Ludwig-Hüttner-Str. 5-7, 95679 Waldershof.
> Empfänger: H & S Bike Discount GmbH, Wernher-von-Braun-Str. 15, 53501 Grafschaft.
> 
> Also, es schaut so aus, als ob die Radon Bikes von dieser Adresse an das Auslieferungslager von Radon (Bike-Discount) gesendet werden und von dort an den Endkunden.



Stand auf meinem Karton auch, und ist mir direkt aufgefallen. 
War mir dann aber auch egal, um mir ja keine Gedanken darüber zu machen


----------



## James_Blond (17. Oktober 2013)

Rubik schrieb:


> War mir dann aber auch egal, um mir ja keine Gedanken darüber zu machen



Nicht falsch verstehen, soll ja nicht bedeuten, dass Radon Bikes deswegen schlecht sind, oder umgekehrt Cube Bikes schlechter oder besser wären.

Es ist mir bloß aufgefallen, dass der Karton offenbar vor dem Endkunden ein paar mal auf Reisen war.

Ich denke aber, dass Radon und Cube sich vielleicht irgendwie richtig gut ergänzen. Der eine ein Direktvertrieb, der andere ein Händlerlieferant (mit entsprechend höhereren Preisniveau).

Für den einen oder anderen Endkunden hat es halt manchmal einen etwas unangenehmen Beigeschmack, wenn er dann im Nachhinein dahinterkommt, dass er im Grunde ein anderes Bike erhalten halt als gedacht. Also z.B. wäre es für jemanden ärgerlich, der keinesfalls ein Cube möchte (warum auch immer) und sich deswegen für ein Radon entscheidet. Dann kommt er drauf, dass er erst recht ein Cube bekommen hat - das wäre halt dann dumm gelaufen...


----------



## Aalex (17. Oktober 2013)

James_Blond schrieb:


> Ich will ja hier keine unrichtigen Mutmaßungen anstellen, aber ich glaube nicht, dass so ein Bike jemals ein deutsches Montageband gesehen hat.



nja wenn du keine unrichtigen mutmaßungen anstellen willst informier dich doch bitte mal vorher, bevor du es tust, oder lass es halt sein 

glauben heißt halt nicht wissen 



> Habe mir unlängst bei einem Händler ein paar noch originalverpackte Kartons angesehen (aber nicht von Radon oder Cube)



weil du bei hersteller/händler x das gesehen hast, ist es also bei händler y natürlich auch so? das is ne gute logik. 



> Meine Vermutung liegt also darin, dass diese Bikes schon fix und fertig im Karton aus Taiwan im Container kommen.



Stimmt halt nicht. Alles hier zu sehen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=584678&highlight=cube+hausbesuch









> Beginn (links) und Ende (rechts) der Fertigungsstrasse - über 2000 Kompletträder werden hier jeden Tag hergestellt



auf mich machen die gezeigten Mitarbeiter einen ziemlich europäischen, wenn nicht sogar deutschen Eindruck. Aber wahrscheinlich sind es nur verkleidete taiwanesen.

Eine Komplettmontage da unten ist aufgrund der gestiegenen Containerkosten von Taiwan hierher mehr als unrentabel. Du hast in einem Radkarton viel zu viel totraum, den du teuer mitbezahlst. 


versteh mich nicht falsch. mir ist das ja prinzipiell worscht, was der gemeine user so schreibt. Aber die meisten machen sich keine Gedanken darüber, wieviele potentielle Kunden, egal welcher Marke, in solche Foren wie dieses schauen und das gefährlich Halbwissen, mit dem hier teilweise um sich geworfen wird, für bare Münzen nehmen. Ich war selbst mal so, als es bei mir losging mit dem beiken. Da hab ich auch noch Bike und o für voll genommen. Aber die meisten hier sind sich der wirkung ihrer beiträge gar nicht bewusst.


Ps: Ein gewisser Anteil von Ironie darf erkannt werden


----------



## Rubik (17. Oktober 2013)

@James,
Wie gesagt, ich habe und mache mir weiter keine Gedanken darüber.
Würde für mich persönlich eh nichts ändern. ;-)


----------



## ur-anus (17. Oktober 2013)

ich bin grad in waldershof, schau da heute oder morgen mal vorbei 
erstatte bericht!

ich weiß, dass in diesem Gebäudekomplex mal ein multicycle shop war. den verkauf hat cube aber nun nach marktredwitz verlegt.


----------



## James_Blond (17. Oktober 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> glauben heißt halt nicht wissen


Genau das habe ich gesagt. Wozu repetierst du es also nochmals, damit dein Statement richtiger herüberkommt?


Aalex schrieb:


> weil du bei hersteller/händler x das gesehen hast, ist es also bei händler y natürlich auch so? das is ne gute logik.


Die werden doch nicht umsonst am Außenkarton eine Taiwan Adresse angeben?! Wozu soll das sonst gut sein? Wenn ich mich noch halbwegs erinnere waren es Kartons von Ghost und Haibike - aber da kann ich mich auch täuschen (ja, ja - das heißt soviel wie ich weiß es nicht mehr genau)


Aalex schrieb:


> Stimmt halt nicht. Alles hier zu sehen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=584678&highlight=cube+hausbesuch


Die einzige mir bekannte Produktion (wobei Produktion ja auch schon wieder zu viel ist, denn vielmehr handelt es sich einen Assembler besten Beispieles) ist die MIFA -Mitteldeutsche Fahrradwerke AG in Sangerhausen. Dazu ein Zitat aus der Süddeutschen vom 10.7.2012 (Bericht über MIFA): Sangerhausen und die Region Mansfeld-Südharz, eine Stunde östlich von Halle - das ist Niemandsland in der Mitte von Deutschland. In kaum einer anderen Region ist die Arbeitslosigkeit so hoch wie hier: Im Juni lag die Quote bei 13,7 Prozent, mehr als doppelt so hoch wie im Bundesdurchschnitt. In den vergangenen Jahren erreichte der Wert aber auch schon mal trostlose 30 Prozent. Der Deutschland-Aufschwung der vergangenen zwei Jahre - er ist hier nicht angekommen.

Jetzt weißt du warum man dort Fahrräder zusammenschrauben kann - von "Produzieren" ist aber deswegen noch lange keine Rede.


Aalex schrieb:


> auf mich machen die gezeigten Mitarbeiter einen ziemlich europäischen, wenn nicht sogar deutschen Eindruck. Aber wahrscheinlich sind es nur verkleidete taiwanesen.


Unbestritten, so werden sie im Raum Halle alle aussehen. Aber woran erkennst du an dem Foto, dass die hier Fahrräder zusammenschrauben und nicht Kaffeemaschinen?


Aalex schrieb:


> Eine Komplettmontage da unten ist aufgrund der gestiegenen Containerkosten von Taiwan hierher mehr als unrentabel. Du hast in einem Radkarton viel zu viel totraum, den du teuer mitbezahlst.


Wenn du das sagst, dann muss das auch stimmen.


Aalex schrieb:


> versteh mich nicht falsch. mir ist das ja prinzipiell worscht, was der gemeine user so schreibt. Aber die meisten machen sich keine Gedanken darüber, wieviele potentielle Kunden, egal welcher Marke, in solche Foren wie dieses schauen und das gefährlich Halbwissen, mit dem hier teilweise um sich geworfen wird, für bare Münzen nehmen. Ich war selbst mal so, als es bei mir losging mit dem beiken. Da hab ich auch noch Bike und o für voll genommen. Aber die meisten hier sind sich der wirkung ihrer beiträge gar nicht bewusst.


Ja, aber können den die User nicht selbst entscheiden? Glaubst du, dass hier alle alles glauben und für bare Münze nehmen? Außerdem kommen wir gerade ein wenig vom Thema ab. Ich wollte ja überhaupt nichts schlechtes sagen, weder über Cube noch Radon oder einen anderen "Hersteller" (Marketingabteilung wäre besser, weil mehr Wertschöpfung findet leider nicht in Deutschland statt). Ich habe mich lediglich über die Adressangabe auf einem Radon Karton gewundert... Das ist ja noch nichts schlechtes, oder? Ich habe doch deswegen niemanden aus der Radon Fangruppe auf die Füsse getreten? Und weil heute die Fahrräder  fast alle aus Taiwan kommen sind sie noch lange nicht schlecht. Im Gegenteil, dort gibt es schon jahrzehntelanges High-Tech Know-How auf diesem Gebiet. Man darf sich aber nicht dem Wunschdenken hingeben, dass nur eine einzige Schraube aus Deutschland stammt.


----------



## Markdierk (17. Oktober 2013)

@_James_, einfach mal die Hausbesuche anschauen

Ich seh auf dem Bild Laufräder, Gabeln, Rahmen, werden sicher keine Kaffeemaschinen sein


----------



## James_Blond (17. Oktober 2013)

Markdierk schrieb:


> @_James_, einfach mal die Hausbesuche anschauen


Habe ich gerade gemacht. Also hier hat _"Aalex"_ recht. Bei Cube (und oder Radon?) werden Fahrräder zusammengeschraubt. Das sieht man. Kein Zweifel.


Aalex schrieb:


> Eine Komplettmontage da unten ist aufgrund der gestiegenen Containerkosten von Taiwan hierher mehr als unrentabel. Du hast in einem Radkarton viel zu viel totraum, den du teuer mitbezahlst.


Also bei Cube (und oder Radon?) stimmt das - so schaut das jedenfalls auf den Bildern aus. Dort kommen die Teile vermutlich im Container aus Asien und werden dann zu fertigen Rädern gefertigt.

Aber nochmals: Das ist alles nicht schlecht - das will ich überhaupt nicht sagen. Im Gegenteil: Die Qualität des Radon Fahrrades das ich bei meinem Freund bewundert habe ist voll in Ordnung. Wie gesagt, mir ist ja bloß die Adresse aufgefallen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aalex (17. Oktober 2013)

dass die rahmen aus taiwan kommen ist ja kein geheimnis. ist daher ja auch nicht verwerflich, wenn der hersteller das irgendwo auf dem karton erwähnt. 

die deklaration des ursprungslands hat unter anderem zollrechtliche gründe. und es wäre ja unsinn da den karton für zu wechseln.



> Die einzige mir bekannte Produktion (wobei Produktion ja auch schon wieder zu viel ist, denn vielmehr handelt es sich einen Assembler besten Beispieles) ist die MIFA -Mitteldeutsche Fahrradwerke AG in Sangerhausen.



dann vergisst du völlig derby cycles. fahr mal nach cloppenburg und schau dir die hallen dort an. die blasen da keine luftballons auf.

rose produziert afaik auch in bocholt, canyon in koblenz. 

dass die teile aus allen möglichen teilen der erde kommen ist ja völlig normal. 



> Wenn du das sagst, dann muss das auch stimmen.



ich weiß was ein container kostet und was für irrwitzige maßnahmen ergriffen werden, um den totraum möglichst voll zu kriegen

daher ist der rest der überlegung nur logisch. 


Außerdem hat eine europäische Produktion viele Vorteile. Es kann schneller reagiert werden, engpässe müssen nicht über den schiffweg reguliert werden usw.

specialized produziert die räder, die über s'heerenberg vertrieben werden übrigens auch in der EU.


----------



## Robby2107 (18. Oktober 2013)

Ist halt wie beim Auto auch.
Mach doch mal vom VW die Motorhaube auf und schaue woher die Einzelteile alle kommen. Da wirst Du mittlerweile selten ein "Made in Germany" sehen. Die Teile kommen aus jeder Ecke in der man billig produzieren kann, werden dann hier zusammengeschraubt (zumindest der Kennzeichenhalter und das Emblem aufgeklebt!) und schon ist es ein Volkswagen aus Deutschland. 
Warum soll es dann bei Fahrrädern, Elektroartikeln, Kaffeemaschinen D), ... anders sein?
Gekauft wird es trotzdem und die Qualität stimmt meist auch.


----------



## backstein689 (18. Oktober 2013)

also Jetzt geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu ab. 
erstmal zu radon=cube:
früher gab es identische cube und radon Rahmen, heute nicht mehr. 
und schaut euch mal die Räumlichkeiten von radon bzw. HS an. Viel Platz Zur Montage gibt es da nicht, darum ist es sehr gut vorstellbar, dass die Pending System GmbH diese Dienstleistung anbietet und radon sie nutzt. 
cube ist eine Marke der Pending System GmbH.


nun zum Thema Fertigung:
in den Jahrzehnten geht weltweit der Trend dahin, dass ein OEM, wie Radon, von einem Zulieferer nicht nur Einzelteile kauft, sondern dort entwickelte Komplettlösungen oder Bei eigener Entwicklung die Fertigung zukauft.

Bei Fahrrädern ist das Land der Rahmen Zulieferer Taiwan. Und das ist kein Fernostramsch, sondern die Firmen in Taiwan haben sich auf diese Industrie spezialisiert und über Jahrzehnte ein riesiges Know How aufgebaut, so dass sie in der Lage sind, moderne Rahmen mit Hydroforming und all dem Kram in Großserie und so preiswert zu fertigen. (rahmen aus Deutschland sind meist konventionell, siehe Nicolai, cheetah... und selbst da wisst ihr nicht woher die ihre alurohre kaufen.)
Deutschlands Industrie hat sich in anderen Feldern spezialisiert und verkauft seine Produkte auch in die ganze Welt. Z.B. Messtechnik, die wieder in der Taiwanesischen Fahrradindustrie verwendet wird 

das Ganze nennt sich Globalisierung und hat für uns als Verbraucher riesige Vorteile.


----------



## Rubik (18. Oktober 2013)

Kann ich nur unterstreichen.

Anders wären die meisten Räder fast unbezahlbar. 
Und jeder weiss, das andere Länder mindestens genau so gut produzieren können, wie Firmen hier in D.

Das einzige, das endlich mal gewechselt werden sollte, ist der Spruch, 
von
... Made in Germany 
in
...Assembled in Germany

davon wären vieeele in D entwickelten Produkte betroffen. 

Ich meine sogar gehört zu haben, dass da die EU ein entsprechendes Gesetz plant.


----------



## backstein689 (18. Oktober 2013)

Rubik schrieb:


> Kann ich nur unterstreichen.
> 
> Anders wären die meisten Räder fast unbezahlbar.
> Und jeder weiss, das andere Länder mindestens genau so gut produzieren können, wie Firmen hier in D.
> ...



Oder wie Lacoste:
Designed in France
Made in Vietnam


----------



## Robby2107 (18. Oktober 2013)

Zum Thema "Made in Germany" steht einiges in Wiki:



> Geschichte
> 
> Als in der zweiten Hälfte des 19. Jahrhunderts auch in anderen europäischen Ländern die Industrialisierung einsetzte, nahmen die Exporte derselben nach Großbritannien zu. Diese importierten Waren waren oft von minderwertiger Qualität und bei nicht wenigen Produkten handelte es sich um Nachahmerprodukte. Viele dieser Produkte kamen aus Deutschland, so dass deutsche Waren bald einen schlechten Ruf hatten. Zum Beispiel fällte der deutsche Preisrichter Franz Reuleaux auf der Weltausstellung 1876 in Philadelphia das Werturteil: _Deutsche Waren sind billig und schlecht_.[2]
> Am 23. August 1887 beschloss das englische Parlament daher den _Merchandise Marks Act 1887_. [3] Dieser schrieb vor, dass auf Waren unmissverständlich das Herkunftsland anzugeben sei. Importierte Ware wurde so für jedermann erkennbar.[4] Ein Auslöser für diese Entwicklung in Großbritannien waren unter anderem Waren aus Chemnitz auf der Weltausstellung London 1862; diese brachen erstmals die englische Dominanz im Maschinenbau. Beispielsweise bezeichnete das berühmte Jurymitglied Sir Joseph Whitworth die Maschinen von Johann von Zimmermann erstmals als very good indeed (tatsächlich sehr gut).
> ...


 
Allgemein:



> *Made in Germany* (engl. für _Hergestellt in Deutschland_) ist eine Herkunftsbezeichnung. Ursprünglich Ende des 19. Jahrhunderts als Schutz vor billiger Importware in Großbritannien eingeführt, gilt die Bezeichnung heute in den Augen vieler Käufer als Gütesiegel.
> Bisher (2013) sind Made in ...-Ursprungsbezeichnungen in der EU freiwillig. Auch sind die Hersteller relativ frei darin, ihre Produkte als Made in Germany zu bezeichnen, obwohl sie zu einem großen Teil im Ausland gefertigt wurden.
> Am 17. Oktober 2013 hat sich der Binnenmarktausschuss im Europäischen Parlament dafür ausgesprochen, Hersteller und Importeure von Produkten zur Angabe des Herkunftslandes zu verpflichten. Sie sollen sich dabei an den EU-Zollregeln orientieren; dies dürfte es vielen deutschen Unternehmen erschweren oder unmöglich machen, teilweise im Ausland gefertigte Produkte noch als Made in Germany zu verkaufen.
> Die EU-Kommission erwägt, den Zollkodex zu ändern. Dann wäre der größte wertsteigernde Teil des Herstellungsprozesses entscheidend - und der liegt bei vielen Made in Germany-Produkten zum Beispiel in China. In Kraft treten kann die geplante Änderung, wenn sich EU-Kommission und Europaparlament auf eine gemeinsame Position geeinigt haben. Ob dies noch vor der Wahl zum Europaparlament im Mai 2014 gelingt, bleibt abzuwarten.[1]


 
Quelle: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Made_in_Germany


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (18. Oktober 2013)

ja, ein thread mit dem thema "kinder, erklärt uns die welt" hat definitiv noch gefehlt.


----------



## Robby2107 (18. Oktober 2013)

fone schrieb:


> ja, ein thread mit dem thema "kinder, erklärt uns die welt" hat definitiv noch gefehlt.


 
Bekommst Du nicht genug Aufmerksamkeit, daß Du solche sinnfreien Kommentare in fremden Threads schreibst?


----------



## fone (18. Oktober 2013)

Oh Verzeihung, wie unhöflich! 

Guten Tag lieber Thread, ich bin der fone.


----------



## friendo (18. Oktober 2013)

fone schrieb:


> ja, ein thread mit dem thema "kinder, erklärt uns die welt" hat definitiv noch gefehlt.



Sei mal bitte nicht so grob unhöflich! Hier kann man wenigstens noch etwas lernen.

Übrigens, solltest Du den Anschluss hier im Thread verpasst haben, so steht einiges zum Thema Bergfahhrad in Wiki:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountainbike


----------



## Robby2107 (18. Oktober 2013)

fone schrieb:


> Oh Verzeihung, wie unhöflich!
> 
> Guten Tag lieber Thread, ich bin der fone.


 
So ist´s recht.


----------



## teatimetom (18. Oktober 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> auf mich machen die gezeigten Mitarbeiter einen ziemlich europäischen, wenn nicht sogar deutschen Eindruck. Aber wahrscheinlich sind es nur verkleidete taiwanesen.


 Schau her, die Asiaten imitieren/kopieren mittlerweile sogar den gemeinen Europäer! 

Bin mal gespannt wielange es dauert bis der Thread und alle Mitschreiber hier von der CIA / NSA einkassiert werden. 
Alle Spurlos verschwunden...


----------



## fone (18. Oktober 2013)

friendo schrieb:


> Sei mal bitte nicht so grob unhöflich! Hier kann man wenigstens noch etwas lernen.
> 
> Übrigens, solltest Du den Anschluss hier im Thread verpasst haben, so steht einiges zum Thema Bergfahhrad in Wiki:
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountainbike


ok 
danke für deine Hilfe!


----------



## aquanaut96 (19. Oktober 2013)

Soweit ich weiß kommen die Rahmen von Radon aus Asien zu der Firma nach Bayern wo auch Cube seine Räder zusammenbauen lässt und dort werden die dann montiert. Dann kommen die fertigen Räder zu Radon selber, wo die nochmals überprüft werden und dann wieder auseinander gebaut, verpackt und verschickt.


----------



## fone (19. Oktober 2013)

ich guck morgen mal bei cube, ob da radons rumstehen.


----------



## ur-anus (20. Oktober 2013)

hab mir das in waldershof mal angeschaut.... interessanterweise stellt die firma pending sitzmöbel her  und wickelt offensichtlich den versand ab. ist auch nicht weiter verwunderlich; pending wurde u.a. vom vater des jetzigen CUBE besitzers gegründet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fone (20. Oktober 2013)

ein bekannter hat schon (vor 15 jahren) bei pending-Sport (oder so ähnlich) in den ferien bikes zusammengeschraubt.


----------



## Radon-Bikes (21. Oktober 2013)

Cube ist der Brand (die Marke) von Pending, und da deren Montagekapazität es hergibt, wird dort Radon als "Fremdmarke" geschraubt. 

Radon = Eigenmarke von H&S, unser Design, unser Baby.


----------



## dragonjackson (6. November 2013)

Sagt mal, Cube hat da kein Outlet, Werksverkauf o.ä.? Meine jetzt nicht den Concept Store... 
Bin da mal vor 1-2 Jahren vorbei gefahren, aber da war außer einer Logistik Halle nichts.


----------



## fone (7. November 2013)

werksverkauf, wenn sie 3 km weiter einen riesen laden aufgemacht haben? nein, ich denke nicht.


----------



## dragonjackson (7. November 2013)

Na, ja... es spricht verschiedene Käuferschichten an. 
Kleine Kratzer und Farbtestrahmen, wie sie der Schliersee Laden hat, könnten ja zum Abverkauf angeboten werden?! Aber ok.


----------



## fone (7. November 2013)

hm, stimmt, aber davon hab ich noch nie gehÃ¶rt, 2. wahl-bikes? sieht man eigentlich nicht (schliersee-laden?), die werden einfach normal verkauft und bei reklamation halt am ende der saison mit 30% verkauft 

im cube-hauptladen gabs vor 3 wochen auch reduzierte bikes. zb das stereo race 160 650b zu den online gerade Ã¼blichen 2799â¬, allerdings nimmer in L.


----------



## heuldoch1960 (7. November 2013)

fone schrieb:


> werksverkauf, wenn sie 3 km weiter einen riesen laden aufgemacht haben? nein, ich denke nicht.



und wo ist der genau?? link oder adresse reicht!!
gruß 1960


----------



## fone (8. November 2013)

der laden? Marktredwitz, große Straße von der 303 rein (keine Ahnung wie die Straße heißt), rechts. da war mal VW drin.


----------

